# methadone compared to oxy



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

anyone know how methadone is compared to oxycontin. stronger, weaker, etc?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Or how Suger compares to Honey??


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Methadone is considerably more dangerous then oxycodone for people who don't have a tolerance and don't know much about methadone. Alot of people end up accidentally overdosing on methadone because of the fact that it takes a long time to kick in (3 hours or so) and it has a really long half life of up to 30 hours. The long half life is why it's used in matienance programs because it will hold a addict over and keep him from getting sick for up to a day depending on metabolism.

Because it's so slow to come on people redose thinking the stuff is not working or they redose before the drug is out of their system and they end up overdosing. It's not for beginners or even people that have only been using for awile. You really should not use methadone unless you have a decent tolerance to opiates.

Unfortunatly it's really hard to get prescribed in canada for pain which sucks because it would be the best one for the type of pain i have. So methadone is one opioid i have not tried. That and a few others that are hard to get in canada.

As for how strong it is in relation to oxycodone and im talking about INSTANT RELEASE OXYCODONE NOT OXYCONTIN WHICH IS TIME RELEASE the most accurate chart i could find was that they where about equal. But since the charts are all over the place i would take less methadone then you would oxycodone. I did have a good opioid conversion chart but sadly it got deleted along with everything else.

Also this is for eating the stuff not snorting it. For the love of god don't snort methadone from what ive heard it burns like fire and since methadone has a really high oral bioavailability there is really no need. The onset won't be faster with methadone if you do snort it from everything ive heard. Alot of people say that even when it's IVed it does not have a kick to it.

I cannot stress this enough DO NOT redose within a day even if the effects wear off and don't mix any other CNS depressants with it. Not klonopin, any other benzos or sleeping pills like ambien or lunesta nothing.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you for the reply


----------



## TheAZKid (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry for posting in this old thread, but I'd just like to bring it up for someone with the same question, if anyone's wondering, because it could be a matter of life and death.
Don't fuck with methadone unless you have a decent habit or you know what you're doing. I took methadone a lot in my early days of opiate addiction because I knew my shit. I knew about half-lifes, how long it took to kick in, knew its interactions, because I wasn't a dumbass kid who just wanted to "get fucked up" I researched first. ALWAYS RESEARCH ANY DRUG BEFORE YOU TAKE IT, WHETHER ITS ASPIRIN OR FENTANYL, because people don't realize that OTC stuff can kill you. Anything, even water, is a poison in high amounts.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

TRUE that dude. Also, Methadone has something about it that keeps you from getting high off of other opiates when youre on it, and the continued release deal (both good if you're using it to wean off of opiates.) If you're used to, say, 80 mg of oxycontin, and wish to switch to methadone (hopefully to wean yourself off







) then your methadone dosage would be a little lower than half the previous dosage, like 30 mg of methadone.

Wow, I just realized how old this thread is!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Minerva8979 said:


> TRUE that dude. Also, Methadone has something about it that keeps you from getting high off of other opiates when youre on it, and the continued release deal (both good if you're using it to wean off of opiates.) If you're used to, say, 80 mg of oxycontin, and wish to switch to methadone (hopefully to wean yourself off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, methadone overwhelms your receptors. It has a much higher affinity to station there. So when other opes try to connect, they can't but just a fraction of what it normally would. Blah blah, words.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> anyone know how methadone is compared to oxycontin. stronger, weaker, etc?


Sup, buddy. Bullshit. It's about the same strength as Oxy. I was years into Oxy/Methadone joy before I shot ma' smack. Methadone IS MY FAVORITE FUCKING DRUG ON THE PLANET. I would, once a week, take 120 mgs and enjoy the fuck out of it.

OK, yeah, for sure wait AT LEAST 2 good hours before you take more. But, if you could, say, pop 100 mgs Oxy and get a decent buzz to a light nod, you'd surely be safe with a good 75+ mgs. Ahhhhhh, oh boy oh boy.

All day high man. Lovely lovely.

*Edit edit edit

Sorry, pal.
Two years late on this one, I am I am.


----------

